# Kent meet but going to Southend. Oct 16th



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I thought it would be good to check out Southend seafront on a sat night, not been there in years but am sure its still full of tuned cars shell we say.

Date is Sat oct 16th at 7.00pm

Maybe meet down there at the end where you can park up assuming you can still park down the end there and its not been cornered off by the police i hope someone who lives near there can advise on this? So if you fancy it then let me know cheers all.

1. k10mbd
2. y3putt
3. Triplefan
4. dotti
5. devil
6. tt51
7. Slinett
8. t rob t (poss)
9. Sttranger
10. Adz with friends
11. tommyd tt
12. tufty
13. Bella beatle plus glen


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey we would be up for it 

Do u do meets down the south east of Kent? Ashford/Dover etc...?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sometimes meet in Ashford but not Dover, Not much call to go down there.

I will add ya Kim


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I,m up for this Ian...

Never been to Sarth..end.. :lol:

Hopefully meet up with a few Essex TT ers..

Mark...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok mate, prob meet ya at Bremley and then meet anyone else who is coming at the Whalf


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Think I might be able to make this one, especially now the car is back :lol:

Will take a drive down there next Saturday and have a look, although it may be difficult to all park together if we want to be between the Kursaal and the Pier, it gets much easier towards the Casino


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Wherever you want Andy, as i say i havent been in ages so i cant say.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOO goody, goody, goody, put me down please  . Y3PuTT, I want a lick of your ice cream please!  :lol:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

id be up for this 1 your right tho parking is a nightmare down there now. all the parking bays that used to be outside the arcades have now been removed. so you would be lucky to all get together somewhere i suspect. id be up for it tho count me in.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Last time there was an essex meet down Southend at night, the police allowed the cars to park up on the chevrons infront of the arcades 8) . I seem to remember I found two lovely essex girls and got them to pose in some of the TTs for some fun piccies :lol:   ... one was drapped over WAK's TT :lol:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet the southend police will love my tinted windows and tinted rear lights.. hmmm could be heading for trouble lol altho havnt been tugged since ive had it all done but i know they can be sods lol

I remember they used to pull you over for having your spot lights on. so not even sure they would like the DRLs Naresh fitted either PMSL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will look after you Devil  :lol:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Ian I will try and make this I promess nothing on so southend is a good run out on a saturday night .
Rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ha ha it hasn't changed apart from where you can or can't park now. The chavs will still be out in force I witnessed it not too long ago :lol:

Put me down Ian always have found it quite a giggle watching them make a dick of themselves :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG Kent boys come to Essex - how will essex girls cope! :lol:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Dotti said:


> OMG Kent boys come to Essex - how will essex girls cope! :lol:


How will we cope more like :lol:

Rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just a little taster to wet your tastebuds darn sarfend when the essex gewls are out


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

OK i am convinced now, put me on the list please.......


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Ian,
Put us down, as always a maybe, but should be good for this one 

Rob


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd be on for this one if my car has arrived, would be my first meet.... start as I mean to go on! Thats if a MK2 is welcome, all MK1's so far I think?!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Sometimes meet in Ashford but not Dover, Not much call to go down there.
> 
> I will add ya Kim


oo thats cool  i live a 6 minuite drive from ashford 
let me know when you are down here next too


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

May be up for this with a couple of friends.

Will you accept a couple of Ferrari's and Lambo's tagging along or TT's only?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Rob i will add ya, i may have my fk's fitted by then :wink:

Davey yep course you can come in a mk2.

Adz you can tag along if you can keep up. ha. No should be good to have a look at your supercars.


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Ian 8)

As long as no-one else on here objects i'll ask the boys to come along.

May just bring the TT though after all


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Adz man said:


> May be up for this with a couple of friends.
> 
> Will you accept a couple of Ferrari's and Lambo's tagging along or TT's only?


As long as we can come to one of the Ferrari and Lambo meets with our TTs  8)


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > May be up for this with a couple of friends.
> ...


Be great if someone can take me out in a remapped 225 

Will be a pleasure to have you guys with us to an event  Best be quick as a lot of the guys are boring and lock their cars away for the winter [smiley=bigcry.gif]

This pic was taken at the Clivden hotel...too much red for my liking!

The other pic was taken in Essex before a few of us set out for the day. The red 360 was mine at the time.

Anyway, back on subject...looking forward to it


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Well if Lambo's are coming I will get Debs to tag along in the Porsche :wink: Need someone to hold the mascot :roll:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

this still on ? everyone still going and is there a set place ur meeting yet ?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Devil said:


> this still on ? everyone still going and is there a set place ur meeting yet ?


What do you mean, course its still on.

Not yet decided where we are meeting yet Andy is checking it out and getting back to me on where to park.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

ian222 said:


> What do you mean, course its still on.


pmsl keep ur hair on luv :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was mainly saying if its on where are people meeting. 
will check back later on but its not that bigger place im sure were bump into each other somewhere.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Devil said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean, course its still on.
> ...


Ha ha, wondered what you meant, usually you get that kinda post if nothing has been posted for a while.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

What sort of time we going to head down there for this Ian?

Not sure what time it starts to get busy down there maybe Andy can feedback on that if he's going to take a look down there.

I've just spoken to Mark (tufty) and he said stick him on the list

Looks like you might get a good turn out for this 8)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ooo im looking forward to this  is anyone going up there from ashford way?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ian

You have a recce report


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

ive been down there tonight. Their digging the whole seafront up. theres temp traffic lights along the front making it 1 lane only going past the arcades. I was there from about 7 ish till gone 9 and the car park at the end of the arcades was busy but did have alot of spaces left. but it was getting busier the later it got. The casino end was also packed. once you get past the casino heading away from southend there was more spaces available. But if people wanna be near the arcades and got there about 7 ish im sure the carpark near the arcades wud be ok depending on how many went. unsure if everyone would get next to each other tho. would have more chance of that the casino end.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Neil maybe meet at the Whalf about 6.15 - 6.30 leave anyone going from Kent can meet us there then we can go into Essex from there.

Kim - at the moment t Rob t comes from Ashford and if Jay goes then he lives Ashford way as well.

Devil - Andy has checked it out as well and said the same thing and has come up with an idea of where to park and is posting it up soon, it will prob make more sence to you when he does it as you know the area.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

As above, there is no possibility of parking together on the front, so it's either 1/2 a mile out of town by the Casino, or at the other end by the Kursaal.

On the seafront side there is a car park next to the Sealife Centre and there were a couple of places where 6 cars could park together, and is free after 9pm. There is however another car park opposite the Kursaal which is a lot quieter due to it charging 24hrs a day. Rates are the same for both at £1.50 for 2 hours.

Adding to the fun factor is they have dug up Victoria Circus, so best to run in around the back. come past the front of the Kursaal and do a u turn at the roundabout, carpark is 1st entrance on the left.

Google maps link here

Street view link here The Kursaal is red and beige building on the left, carpark entrance is on the right, although the grey wall with green turrets has been knocked down.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Andy all looks very good, having seen the car park now i know that one.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey, seems so busy  , might have to have a bit a dinner down there then :lol: , bag a chips, hot sweet ring doughnut(s)  followed by a big great fat twirly creamy Rossi 99 hmmm hmmm.  .

Looking forward to this evening ). Hope I don't get pulled over and breathalised like I did last night though!


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Blimey, seems so busy  , might have to have a bit a dinner down there then :lol: , bag a chips, hot sweet ring doughnut(s)  followed by a big great fat twirly creamy Rossi 99 hmmm hmmm.  .
> 
> Looking forward to this evening ). Hope I don't get pulled over and breathalised like I did last night though!


Ice Cream in October? Oooh your braver than me  In by straight in to a Hot Choccy


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it the Casino end where just before you get into the main seafront and adventure island area there are two rows of parking in the middle of the road?

Thats where the masses of cruise cars had parked when I was last there on a Saturday evening or are we trying to avoid them :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Depends on what people want, but you'd better like walking if you want to visit the main seafront and you've parked by the Casino.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

By the looks of what Andy posted in google it looks like its right by all the main cruisers? Its looks the car park at the bottom of the hill when you come in.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We can always go down to 2 tree island :lol: - it's nice and dark down there, got a cracking bumpy road and really,, really remote  . Perfect for ... oh hold on this is a TT meet init  :lol:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Dotti said:


> We can always go down to 2 tree island :lol: - it's nice and dark down there, got a cracking bumpy road and really,, really remote  . Perfect for ... oh hold on this is a TT meet init  :lol:


Now we're really making this into an Essex meet


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Gonna have to cancel me on this one :x

Delivery of my car now not until November thanks to a balls up by the broker :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i might be able to make this one, whos bringing the ferrari, wouldnt mind having some fun on the way


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> i might be able to make this one, whos bringing the ferrari, wouldnt mind having some fun on the way


I'll be coming from the opposite direction to you guys


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Adz man said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > We can always go down to 2 tree island :lol: - it's nice and dark down there, got a cracking bumpy road and really,, really remote  . Perfect for ... oh hold on this is a TT meet init  :lol:
> ...


hehe I'm letting the essex side down aren't I with my low level thoughts :lol:  . I'll promise I'll behave 

can't guarantee it though!!


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

So the Kent side coming across the water. Add me to the list  I go to Southend on a regular basis (I'm not a chav) and even though it's a bit of a trek to the arcades the casino end further down is prob got more space for a meet but depends on what others think. It starts to get busy about 9-9.30ish then the chavs normally move onto Thurrock. But a bag of chips sounds good


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Just thought...

Do we have to wear Shell suits .... :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Adz man said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Adz man said:
> ...


I will take you out in mine if ya like, if you take me out in the ferrari :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

y3putt said:


> Just thought...
> 
> Do we have to wear Shell suits .... :lol:


your getting mixed up with liverpool i think, if you are coming to southend may i recommend a ben sherman shirt with jogging bottoms and some reebok classics. also some kind of baseball cap and an earing to finish the look.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

JNmercury00 said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought...
> ...


Thats what Mark wears anyway, so he will be alright. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

I will take you out in mine if ya like, if you take me out in the ferrari :wink:[/quote]

That's a deal Ian


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG, if the essex boyz are wearing shell suits then I may have to have a re-think what I might be wearing :lol: .I don't think I can drive in my stilletoes let or lone walk in them and the last time I wore heels down southend which was on May bank holiday this year, I tripped up and broke my ankle sending my ice cream flying in the air which landed on a dog's tail :lol: and you want to know why I tripped and broke my ankle? Because, I was too busy gawping at this :-










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think I'll just stick to my skinny jeans and boots


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will bring you ice cream Dotti..........


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought...
> ...


My geography was never any good.. :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Adz man said:


> I will take you out in mine if ya like, if you take me out in the ferrari :wink:


That's a deal Ian [/quote]

Hey Adz...

What about a drive in a re-mapped QS as well...??

Cost you a drive in the Ferrari as well though.. :lol:

But...as long as I dont drive it...Ill let Ian explain that one.. :lol:

Mark..


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

y3putt said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > I will take you out in mine if ya like, if you take me out in the ferrari :wink:
> ...


Hey Adz...

What about a drive in a re-mapped QS as well...??

Cost you a drive in the Ferrari as well though.. :lol:

But...as long as I dont drive it...Ill let Ian explain that one.. :lol:

Mark.. [/quote]

That could turn out very expensive :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

[/quote]Hey Adz...

What about a drive in a re-mapped QS as well...??

Cost you a drive in the Ferrari as well though.. :lol:

But...as long as I dont drive it...Ill let Ian explain that one.. :lol:

Mark.. [/quote]

We all have to be careful up Sarrffend as the Police are very hot over there.

I'm really looking forward to seeing some top class TT's and meeting you guys.

(P.S i still cant work out how to make the previous quote appear yellow  )


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Adz man said:


> We all have to be careful up Sarrffend as the Police are very hot over there


Dont worry about giving it some when you take me out just driving around in it would be great.



Adz man said:


> (P.S i still cant work out how to make the previous quote appear yellow )


I normally go into reply then find the quote i want to use from below the reply box, highlight it then hit the quote button.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Guess what everybody  ..... I got taken out last night in this for a blast down Southend (sorry about picture quality they were taken with my mobile phone)  :-










































Thankyou Adzman for insisting on taking me out to thrill me and make me scream with your gorgeous rollercoaster ride ferrari  . It's one damn fast car!                  

Looking forward to Sarfend meet coming up soon 8)


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

My pleasure 

Looks like i took you to a McDonalds for a hot date... :lol: Sod Monaco or Barcelona, I know how to treat a lady 

Car looks better in white :lol: Where's that tippex? :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know if glen has wrote on here already but we mute b able to come I'll check later


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Adz man said:


> My pleasure
> 
> Looks like i took you to a McDonalds for a hot date... :lol: Sod Monaco or Barcelona, I know how to treat a lady
> 
> Car looks better in white :lol: Where's that tippex? :roll:


  sure you know how to treat a lady  and make her scream!   :lol:

Does look a bit white in those piccies doesn't it :lol: , did it snow last night or something? :wink:

Bobbie :- Hope you and Glen can make it


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks good Adz, cant wait.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im making the decision that me and glen are comming :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dotti said:


> . I seem to remember I found two lovely essex girls and got them to pose in some of the TTs for some fun piccies :lol:   ... one was drapped over WAK's TT :lol:


can be us this year Abi


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Im making the decision that me and glen are comming :lol:


Nice one, added


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

looknig forward to this meet  all still going ahead?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah looking forward to this, haven't been out in ages just work work work so will make a nice change to have a catch up


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> yeah looking forward to this, haven't been out in ages just work work work so will make a nice change to have a catch up


i know the feeling!
im in the middle of 9 13 hr shifts with ONE day off!


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Got a friend who is coming along with his Ferrari 360 Spider. I hope that's ok.

(It's the bluey silver one (technical name) in the forefront )


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep fine mate.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Adz man said:


> Got a friend who is coming along with his Ferrari 360 Spider. I hope that's ok.
> 
> (It's the bluey silver one (technical name) in the forefront )


My boys are going to be all over your cars I hope you don't mind - not literally but I expect they will not stop asking questions. One of them especially is absolutely car nuts and at the moment his favourite car is Dave's TTRS but I'm sure he might change his mind :roll:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

TT51 said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > Got a friend who is coming along with his Ferrari 360 Spider. I hope that's ok.
> ...


Bring your camera and take a pic of him in the drivers seat if you like


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Adz man said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Adz man said:
> ...


Cheers fella that would be great


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well i am off tomorrow to Silverstone to drive a Ferrari 360 F1 modena, get in there.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Have to say it's beginning to look doubtful that I 'm gonna make this, I was full of hope when I went to collect the car today, but the repair to the wing was crap and I've "politely" asked them to replace the wing, not only is it still not right they've even gone and damaged the new bumper on the opposite side to the repair, so she's still in the shop, don't know if she'll be done for next week :evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT51 said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > My boys are going to be all over your cars I hope you don't mind - not literally but I expect they will not stop asking questions. One of them especially is absolutely car nuts and at the moment his favourite car is Dave's TTRS but I'm sure he might change his mind :roll:
> ...


Cheers fella that would be great [/quote]

Wotch it though, Adam has short legs and is rather fussy on his driving seat position being tampered with as I found out when I wanted to sit in it with my 31 inch leg, he wouldn't let me :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

triplefan said:


> Have to say it's beginning to look doubtful that I 'm gonna make this, I was full of hope when I went to collect the car today, but the repair to the wing was crap and I've "politely" asked them to replace the wing, not only is it still not right they've even gone and damaged the new bumper on the opposite side to the repair, so she's still in the shop, don't know if she'll be done for next week :evil:


Andy can you not get down another way, doesnt anyone live near enough to give them a lift?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Can someone please clarify exactly where we meet at the sea front, for the poor foreigner that has never been there? :?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

For all those coming down the A127, there would be the possibility of meeting at the diner.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&sourc ... 47.87,,0,5


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ian222 said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Have to say it's beginning to look doubtful that I 'm gonna make this, I was full of hope when I went to collect the car today, but the repair to the wing was crap and I've "politely" asked them to replace the wing, not only is it still not right they've even gone and damaged the new bumper on the opposite side to the repair, so she's still in the shop, don't know if she'll be done for next week :evil:
> ...


Got a Corsa hire car, I could always park it around the corner :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Or there is a good sized layby in front of Fairfield BMW

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&sourc ... 67.76,,0,5


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I think we are meeting on the seafront at the car park opposite the Kursaal, which i think is as you come down the hill and you can turn right onto the sea front its right infront of you. It difficult for me to explain as i dont know Southend very well.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ian222 said:


> I think we are meeting on the seafront at the car park opposite the Kursaal, which i think is as you come down the hill and you can turn right onto the sea front its right infront of you. It difficult for me to explain as i dont know Southend very well.


As you come down the hill, you bear left in the left lane and come to a set of traffic lights. Turn left at the traffic lights and immediately you see a car park on the right with a little slip road into it 

That said,the ferrari boys won't get their wide ferraris in there. Adam's ferrari is a helluva lot wider than the TT. There's a few narrow turns in there that will make it tight for them to turn around I think and gets very very packed and spaces are few and far between sadly! BUT, at 7pm it might be a bit emptier!

There is also slanted parking outside the arcades but across the road which might work if we get there early enough.

The other option is the casino front somewhere, the side of the casino maybe 300 yards up from it maybe near the Rossi ice cream shop but obviously not that side but the casino side but along there somewhere as the spaces are slanted and we can get the TTs and ferrari's all together and be away from all the zooped up young boys .

Or else that leaves two tree island! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that would be a fun place for a tt meet!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

bang on the sea front is the best place, at that time of the day there will be loads of space and then we can watch all the shitty cars make fools of themselves, its the best thing about southend!!


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

ian222 said:


> Well i am off tomorrow to Silverstone to drive a Ferrari 360 F1 modena, get in there.


Fantastic 8) Thrash the nuts out of it

As for that car park it is a pain. Best if we park up around 50 yards down from the Casino. Guaranteed plenty of spaces (incl Corsas  )

Part of the front is closed so not that busy but won't be able to park where the amusements are.

Bring a wooly hat as it may be a bit nippy.

Dotti, I'm happy to have the kids in there as as I'm the same height as an average 5 year old so I won't have to adjust the seat


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

still hoping to make this, i've been so busy with moving but i am nearly done with everything.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

is anyone going up there from ashford or essex area?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

T rob T may be going and is from Ashford. There are also people going from Essex yes i.e Dotti, Adz man, Denimblue225 etc etc


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

What time are you aiming to get to the Wharf Ian?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

About 6ish Neil for a prompt 6.15 leave. Sound alright?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah mate sounds about right.

How did you get on at Siverstone


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok cool we will prob meet at the warf if that ok..then follow up


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

TT51 said:


> Yeah mate sounds about right.
> 
> How did you get on at Siverstone


Very good mate, but all over way too quick. Wasnt amazingly fast but did sound good. The megane rs was nice, the high speed lap with the instructor was very good cant believe you can go round corners that fast, he was mental. Might try Thruxton next.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah mate sounds about right.
> ...


Nice one

If you haven't tried a single seater make sure you have a go mate there is nothing like it power to weight ratio is awesome and they go round corners like they are on rails


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

So at the car park opposite the Kursaal it will be then........ Cool.....


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

ooooo exciting x


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> is anyone going up there from ashford or essex area?


Kim,
Can meet at Halfway House if you want?

Ian,
Do you want to meet a Brenley Corner as we did before?? If so What time??

Jay,
Are you coming??

Rob


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't know what to wear! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

swimming costume n flippers !!!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> swimming costume n flippers !!!


Damn... Thats what I was gonna wear...!!  :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

i'm just going so i can have a go on the penny machines, and hopefully get a hot doughnut although they will probably be all shut up this time of year!

it's not going to be one of those meets where everyone has fantastically polished clean cars is it? because mine is filthy and i have work all week [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> i'm just going so i can have a go on the penny machines, and hopefully get a hot doughnut although they will probably be all shut up this time of year!
> 
> it's not going to be one of those meets where everyone has fantastically polished clean cars is it? because mine is filthy and i have work all week [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Will a dirty TT look better than a Corsa? Yes it will, so don't worry about it :roll:

Can't believe that almost the last meet of the year and I will be TT less


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wudnt worry it being dirty it will b dark -
but for a stick of rock I'm sure dotti will wash it for you lol


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I wudnt worry it being dirty it will b dark -
> but for a stick of rock I'm sure dotti will wash it for you lol


yeah we can have a detailing session, i bloody hate cleaning my motor, it's the last thing i want to do on the weekend after working my fingers to the bone all week. might get the jetwash out to get the paw prints off


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Should I bring all my interior cleaning products then including my pears soap, soft clothes, mb cloths, megs leather cleaning conditioner oh god my list is totally endless :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> it's not going to be one of those meets where everyone has fantastically polished clean cars is it? because mine is filthy and i have work all week [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Dont worry about your car being clean, wait until you see the state of mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Glen :- Bobby sent me a pic of the rear of your TT arrangement with the deleted seating 8) - I like it alot  .. Well done


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Should I bring all my interior cleaning products then including my pears soap, soft clothes, mb cloths, megs leather cleaning conditioner oh god my list is totally endless :lol:


EXTERIOR! oh and liquid leather is the real deal for your seats, pears soap just takes the top layer off


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Should I bring all my interior cleaning products then including my pears soap, soft clothes, mb cloths, megs leather cleaning conditioner oh god my list is totally endless :lol:
> ...


That's why you use the megs conditioner afterwards  .

Sod it, I ain't cleaning any motors. I'm going to drag Bella-Beetle off for some fun in the arcades!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i bet you havent seen a picture of the OSR quarter though :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i bet you havent seen a picture of the OSR quarter though :roll:


Nope :roll:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

you wont be impressed, i like to call it a speed dent :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> you wont be impressed, i like to call it a speed dent :twisted:


HAHA :lol: quality :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can we make a firm decision to meet outside 100yards up from the casino please for 7pm . Much more spacious and easier for the ferraris to manouvre about. [smiley=whip.gif] . In the kursal carpark there are metal posts either side of the carpark entrances both in and out. It's a tight squeeze :-*


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Can we make a firm decision to meet outside 100yards up from the casino please for 7pm . Much more spacious and easier for the ferraris to manouvre about. [smiley=whip.gif] . In the kursal carpark there are metal posts either side of the carpark entrances both in and out. It's a tight squeeze :-*


Thank you Dotti. Sorry to everyone for being a pain. I promise I'll bring the TT to the next one.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> you wont be impressed, i like to call it a speed dent :twisted:


ha ha but u weren't speeding was u dear???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

We can park wherever, up to you.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Confirmed! - casino a few yards up maybe for 7pm onwards.  .

Does anybody want to have a bite to eat down there also? If so, say so on this thread and I will book a table for a small number of us at Mario's italian restaurant for later in the evening or a chinese restaurant somewhere .

Adam :- Best bring a lambo buddie as bella wants a ride in a lambo


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I will grab something to eat on route Dotti, oh why did you delete your post?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ian222 said:


> I will grab something to eat on route Dotti, oh why did you delete your post?


Because I was having a humphrey!  :lol:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Confirmed! - casino a few yards up maybe for 7pm onwards.  .
> 
> Does anybody want to have a bite to eat down there also? If so, say so on this thread and I will book a table for a small number of us at Mario's italian restaurant for later in the evening or a chinese restaurant somewhere .
> 
> Adam :- Best bring a lambo buddie as bella wants a ride in a lambo


What colour Lambo does she want? 

Nah just me + 1 i'm afraid

I wont be eating out i'm afraid


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Confirmed! - casino a few yards up maybe for 7pm onwards.  .
> 
> Does anybody want to have a bite to eat down there also? If so, say so on this thread and I will book a table for a small number of us at Mario's italian restaurant for later in the evening or a chinese restaurant somewhere .
> 
> Adam :- Best bring a lambo buddie as bella wants a ride in a lambo


We will prob grab something on the way x


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Does anybody want to have a bite to eat down there also? If so, say so on this thread and I will book a table for a small number of us at Mario's italian restaurant for later in the evening or a chinese restaurant somewhere .


Greeks will get hungry Dotti, so I might escort you later on for a bite........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok sod you lot, you cheapskates :lol: , you've saved me the hassle of booking a table anyway. Rossi and a bag a chips it is then with a hot chocolate! I know Bella will be up for this! 8)

Thankyou for your kind offer Elias  , think I might have to settle for something unhealthy at 3 shells kiosk! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Adz man said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed! - casino a few yards up maybe for 7pm onwards.  .
> ...


any lamb will do...pref orange tho lol!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


 :lol: you make it sound like your picking a pick 'n' mix sweets :lol:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


If it was the summer I could "Jim'll fix it for you" but a lot of the guys are a bit gay and tend to stuff the cars away when it gets cold 

I can get you in a "bogey" green Lambo easy enough though. Just not on Sat though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the number plate on the lambo 8)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Adz man said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Adz man said:
> ...


how about Monday lol???


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

I can get you in a "bogey" green Lambo easy enough though. Just not on Sat though[/quote]

how about Monday lol???[/quote]

:lol: Probably could get that sorted for Monday night if you come to Essex. Seeing him over the weekend so will give him a heads up for you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I didn't like to call it a 'bogey' on rubber shoes! pmsl 

Bobbie - get in my girl! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Adz man said:


> I can get you in a "bogey" green Lambo easy enough though. Just not on Sat though


how about Monday lol???[/quote]

:lol: Probably could get that sorted for Monday night if you come to Essex. Seeing him over the weekend so will give him a heads up for you [/quote]

come to Essex- I live in Essex lol!!


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > I can get you in a "bogey" green Lambo easy enough though. Just not on Sat though
> ...


 :lol: Probably could get that sorted for Monday night if you come to Essex. Seeing him over the weekend so will give him a heads up for you [/quote]

come to Essex- I live in Essex lol!![/quote]

Clacton is miiiiiiiiles away. Shouldn't be allowed to be classed as Essex  Ok I mean near Romford as I doubt my mate will come to you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bobbie, I can even drive you to the BOGEY ON WHEELS if you come to me first :lol: , There, what an offer you really can't refuse and how kind of Adam to get you to have a sit in a bogey lambo   . Dontcha just luv that word BOGEY :lol: , that has really tickled me now! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Bobbie, I can even drive you to the BOGEY ON WHEELS if you come to me first :lol: , There, what an offer you really can't refuse and how kind of Adam to get you to have a sit in a bogey lambo   . Dontcha just luv that word BOGEY :lol: , that has really tickled me now! :lol:


I hate the word. EGGY!!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dotti said:



> Just a little taster to wet your tastebuds darn sarfend when the essex gewls are out


Dotti was u all parked on a corner? them girls look like they have just been dropped off by thier pimp lol :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

hope the rain holds off


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

was sposed to be ok this weekend. looking dodgy where i am in cloudy romford tho. fingers crossed :roll:

Has the final meeting place been decided yet. or we just driving round spotting each other :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

me and denim225 are going to head towards the casino on the seafront I think and just look for people in TT's! I'll wave to every TTer I see and assume they are going to the meet lol! we r leaving clacton at 6


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

It's blazing sunshine where i am...but then again I'm no where near southend LOL


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> It's blazing sunshine where i am...but then again I'm no where near southend LOL


bring it with you lol!!


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

i'll be up there around 7pm. Meet you by the Casino as plenty of parking there.

I shall also be bringing my fluffy coat and...dont laugh...my heated gloves


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

*Right ... bath time... cya there folks *










*Dont forget to bring plenty of 2p's :lol: *


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just got back, thanks everyone for coming good to meet new peeps.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for a good night guys  enjoyed the meet.

Did you remember your milk Ian?!?!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Good to meet everyone last night, even if it was fooking cold 

Ian, did you manage to get any pics? You took most of the night setting up and asking me to get out of the way so I hope they have turned out good... :roll:

Rob


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Another good meet and a good idea for going to Southend I had a good evening and so did the boys 

Thanks Adam and to your friend for taking my lads for a spin in your cars they were both very happy chappys  . I think they were a little disappointed they didn't get to drive as they had just been practising on the go-karts in the Adventure Island :roll:

Cheers All

Neil


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Kim got the milk.

Rob i did get some good pics yes i will put a select few up here but keep some back for the absolutte magazine as gonna have to do a write up on this one.

































This one is a bit mad but got the fire works.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Shame we couldnt get all together without vans in the way but nothing can be done about that. It was very busy but The Saturdays were singing down on the front.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice pics, like the first one, thats going to become my desk top pic


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

last pic is goood!!!


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Great to meet you all last night, we really enjoyed it 

It's always a pleasure to take passengers out but had to be careful speed wise as the Police are very hot up there.

Super pics Ian 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hope you all got home safely. Yet another successful Sarfend meet enjoyed by all  . Looks like the essex possy need to come over to a Kent meet as we owe you 2 meets now 8). Got some lovely piccies of TT51's boys and Devil's son also. All really lovely boys 8)

Here are a few of my piccies :-


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Well done ian, great meet. Parking situation is always an issue down there but i think we did alright. Great pics and nice to see everyone.

Adz and dem, awesome cars definatley made the night that little bit more special and thanks for taking bobbie out she loved it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Well done ian, great meet. Parking situation is always an issue down there but i think we did alright. Great pics and nice to see everyone.
> 
> Adz and dem, awesome cars definatley made the night that little bit more special and thanks for taking bobbie out she loved it


Parking is always great out the casino hence why I suggested it  . Sorry for dragging Bobbie off without your consent :wink: 

Us girlies had a bit a fun in the casino! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Ian, that was a great idea. It was nice to see all the the Kent and Essex crowd again. Good fun by the seaside, we should meet up again there......


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

slineTT said:


> Thank you for organising Ian, that was a great idea. It was nice to see all the the Kent and Essex crowd again. Good fun by the seaside, we should meet up again there......


Yeah defo but maybe in the summer.


----------

